# Pennsylvania Elk Cam



## K80Shooter (Sep 4, 2019)

FYI the elk cam is back again this year. It's a little different but still the same place as before.

https://hdontap.com/index.php/video/stream/pa-game-commission-elk-cam


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2019)

I always enjoy that.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 4, 2019)

Got one on there bugling right now.  He's in the woods not in the field, looks to be deer in there right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2019)

Big buck and a young bull elk out there feeding right now.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 5, 2019)

Love this thing!


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2019)

Just saw that it was up and running a little while ago. Saw a couple of yotes out there yipping and howling.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 6, 2019)

Foggy morning with some nice wide tall racked whitetail bucks feeding through the field.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 6, 2019)

I really like the variety of wildlife that this cam seems to offer. There's always a chance for something new.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2019)

Small drove of turkeys out there right now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 6, 2019)

Whitetails with a fine eye catching buck in the distance while owl hoots with the evening settling in.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 8, 2019)

One huge bull elk out there now along with several nice deer.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 9, 2019)

Big boy is back tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks for the update & screen capture which we can go ahead & embed it below full size for easier viewing.  Just heard my 1st & 2nd small bugle.  Around 5pm with sun in the West lowering close to the tree tops there were 2 cow elk & 4 doe whitetails along with a big group of turkeys closer to web cam in that same NorthWest direction, but have not laid eyes on the bull yet.



http://forum.gon.com/attachments/screenshot-11-1-png.982576/


----------



## Big7 (Sep 9, 2019)

K80Shooter said:


> Big boy is back tonight.



I yay, yay, yay I'd like to be the Frito Bandido on that bad boy. He's a beauty and a beast.

That thing would dress out to some serious meat ! ?


----------



## Resica (Sep 9, 2019)

He's in front of the cam now


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks for the update.  Heard lots of lonely bugling.  The webcam finally zoomed in on the big bull so I could see his antlers, but just left headed North up the road.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2019)

They're starting to bugle good around here now. I heard several Sunday afternoon.


----------



## lampern (Sep 10, 2019)

Do you see or hear many off that national park where they released them?


----------



## hyco (Sep 10, 2019)

Seen several off the Blue Ridge parkway last week. got several pics and a stud standing in a creek close to the road. he bugled 1 time as we was leaving. That was awesome.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2019)

lampern said:


> Do you see or hear many off that national park where they released them?


Yes. I just live a few miles from the park boundary. But they're spreading out a good bit. Local farmers here have killed a pile of them. And cars.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2019)

Turkeys and deer out there right now. Elk bugling on occasion out there somewhere.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2019)

Elk out now. Different bull, smaller than the old one.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 10, 2019)

There's one there now bugling and after a cow. Several there all together.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 10, 2019)

Yep, junior is still out there with occasional light whimpy bugling while bumping the ladies around & not minding his manners much along with an even lesser, minor bull bedded down.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 11, 2019)

Small bull there again now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 11, 2019)

Big boy herd bull is out there closer to webcam & bugling along with 2 other nice size lesser mature bulls since 7:30pm ET but at 7:35 the webcam switched from color to black & white night time mode.  Did not see the baby bull or a bit larger junior bull seen yesterday.


----------



## srb (Sep 11, 2019)

Always like the live ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2019)

Turkeys and elk out there feeding. A bull is off in the woods bugling .


----------



## Resica (Sep 13, 2019)

Turkeys out there now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2019)

Resica said:


> Turkeys out there now.




4 hens, and young gobbler, and an old bird with a beard he`s about to trip over.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 13, 2019)

Momma doe & 6-inch spike just moved together into the long field from the north.  She's a little bigger body sized than the baby buck.  A taller racked 4-pointer trying to grow brow tines to be a 6-ptr. just moved into the field from the same direction.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 13, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Momma doe & 6-inch spike just moved together into the long field from the north.  She's a little bigger body sized than the baby buck.  A taller racked 4-pointer trying to grow brow tines to be a 6-ptr. just moved into the field from the same direction.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2019)

All morning it has sounded like a cow bellowing for her calf somewhere out there.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 15, 2019)

Foggy morning in PA.  Bulls bugling.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 15, 2019)

Big boy bugling in north field of webcam keeping his herd together with good sized 2nd bull nearby across road just southwest of cam.

Oops, similar sized 2nd bull moved closer west of cam into same field on this side of road, but big boy bull may not be happy about that move.  2nd bull moved back across road WNW of cam creating some space with bugling herd bull.

Herd bull just chased off 2nd bull into woods on west side of webcam.


----------



## Resica (Sep 16, 2019)

I want us to be able to operate the camera.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 16, 2019)

5 elk in field, bulls bugling off camera.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 16, 2019)

Big bull in field


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 16, 2019)

Whoa at the close up views of the 8x7 herd bull!

Sounds kinda lonely with the cows not giving him desired attention.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 16, 2019)

Big Bull.  I counted 8x7 multiple times just to be sure.  Wow.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2019)

That's a biggun out there now.


----------



## Resica (Sep 16, 2019)

That's a nice one.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 16, 2019)

Image Quality Poor. But 8x7 is impressive.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 19, 2019)

Big Boy is back


----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 19, 2019)

Cool.  Big boy is still out there sounding lonely & bugling.  Appreciate the rocking good screenshots, Cook&Bro.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 20, 2019)

Got lucky, only occasionally check the cam.  There were two decent bulls in the field earlier in the evening, ignoring each other.  When I checked in later, Big Boy was in the field, one of the bulls had left, and the other was just leaving.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 26, 2019)

It has been hit or miss on elk on the PA cam, mostly miss.  But last night there was a relatively large herd - about 14 cows and yearlings and one bull.  He bugled a couple times with no response.  Wonder where Big Boy is ??


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 26, 2019)

5 x 5 looks like he just got half his rack busted off recently.  He's on there right now and the break looks fresh

Also looks like he's been poked in the rear end as well.  Big boy must not want him around!!


----------



## BeefMaster (Sep 27, 2019)

Anybody else been banking preference points for elk there? I imagine this would make some folks start doing it.


----------



## Resica (Sep 27, 2019)

Big herd bull out there chasing cows now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2019)

A white car just drove by the herd. Never seen a vehicle there before.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2019)

And it just went back the other way.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2019)

pretty good bull there now


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2019)

Crush Cam has a beast buck at the feeder right now...plus with it being in my neck of the woods, they've been getting a little rain so it makes me smile while I am in Indiana for a few days


----------



## Mark K (Sep 27, 2019)

So my 4, soon to be 5, year old and I are sitting here watching the cam just now and it pans to a bull and cow. Next thing I know the bull mounts the cow and my son said, “Is that his girlfriend???” Thankfully it panned again, lol!!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2019)

COW ELK HERE NOW


----------



## Resica (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice bull out there now.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 1, 2019)

Ole boy is just laying there bugling occasionally.


----------

